

Information design: a restaurant menu that makes people choose healthier options - jessep
http://www.latimes.com/health/boostershots/la-sci-exercise-calories-20130423,0,6671036.story

======
ecubed
Since they can increase the sales of certain items versus others by showing
these exercise stats, it would be an interesting experiment to toy with the
pricing to find the sweet spot where people will pay the most amount of money
for those healthier items before they switch back to eating the higher caloric
items.

